# Health Tip: Rock Till You Drop



## David Baxter PhD (May 24, 2004)

Health Tip: Rock Till You Drop
May 24, 2004

(HealthDayNews) -- Russian researchers have come up with a neat way to spur productivity among those whose job involves reading numbers and punching them into a computer.

Play rock music in the work area.

According to a report in the journal _Neuroscience of Behavior and Physiology_, the Russian Academy of Sciences found a person's ability to recognize visual images, including letters and numbers, is faster when either rock or classical music is playing in the background.

But you may need a DJ to get any real benefit. Research indicates the speed increase is lost when the music is repeated.


----------



## Thehurtstopshere (Jan 22, 2012)

They are doing some fascinating research in the field of music. There is even lots of controversy around new discoveries in certain pitches that we dont even hear being able to stimulate certain emotions to the extent that these could actually be potential weapons, psych warfare etc..this amazes me. I am unable to exist without music and can play my own emotions like a guitar based on what i play..I am glad to have learned this as I used to not even see how self destructive it was to feel horrible and put in music that fed my anger, sadness etc..now, I am at least aware of this and choose my music accordingly..Also, maybe you could put this in an appropriate place for me or tell me where it might go but this helped my anxiety/insomnia better than medications-

---alpha relaxation system by Dr Jeffrey Thompson its a c.d. "embedded in this musical soundtrack are pulses of sound that activate brainwave patterns leading to enjoyable states of rejuvenating relaxation..based on 15yrs of pioneering research, contains NO spoken words or subliminal messages. used by pyscotherapists, hypnotherapists, M.d.s chiropractors in 26 countries. *by the relaxation company.*?


----------

